# plush pigeon toys pattern



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

hi, i am interested in a pattern to make realistic pigeon plush toys for me and my young friend amber(71/2 years). we cant find one anywhere, and i find it difficult to make it realistic. email me at [email protected] if you have any leads on this. thank you to the pidge community!!


----------



## cruz819 (Jun 30, 2005)

A child at my job loves pigeons, and I am unable to find any pigeon toys for him. Did you get a response for pattern?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...just take some Muslin, draw out the silohuette more or less, of a Pigeon, exhagerate the widths or chubby of it, add to this a seam-allowance of say 3/8ths of an inch...set this onto a same size piece of Muslin, and sew the line of the silohuette while leaving one little spot unsewn.

Trim off everything past the seam-allowance...and, reaching in through the one unsewn spot, turn the whole inside out and fill with Rice or small Seeds useing a Funnel.


This is the study piece...if adjustments need to be made, snip the stitches, lay it out again, make a new pattern on muslin or something, and repeat.

When you have the pattern you like, make the pattern out of thin cardboard or something, and use the fabric you wish for the for-keeps ones to have. Use whatever stuffing you like then.

'Wings' may be added with a more complex method, but individually, they would be made by the same means and methods ( if the attatchments of them, to be neat, are more complex ) as the Body and head and legs shape.

Practice makes perfect...!


If you know how-to-basically-sew, and have a Sewing Machine for the sequences where that is fastest, you can do these kinds of things better by making your own patterns anyway...and making adjustments to them to find the final form you want.

Fun too...!

 

Phil
las vegas


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*pattern available!*

i took a pattern from a diagram of a pigeon from the washington state university.
i can scan it and post it, at least i will try. i made one, when i get a picture of it i will post that too.


----------

